# My Sister's Yorkie Killed by Pit Bull



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I just opened an email from my sister who lives in NH - out in the woods  - their house lot is in acres instead of 1,000's of feet, so the neighbor is not right on top of them. 

Her little Yorkie Ava was killed in the back yard in her x-pen on Saturday by the neighbors pit bull who somehow got loose. She (sister) put her there to potty, and my BIL was in the front yard. No one heard any yelping, or any other noise that would indicate tiny Ava was in trouble. So apparently it was a swift act. Ava was a tiny rescue my sister fostered then adopted. Ava was afraid of everything, and her last moments of life were the most horrific. :smcry: 

I don't know if my sis is on any of the Yorkie forums, but if there's someone talking about this incident it is her. I know she is so devastated, please help her get through this. It took her years to get another baby after the loss of another Yorkie due to illness and now this. I'm so sad for my sis...Thank you. 

Star will have to look for his cousin at the Bridge - she will be so scared...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how sad! I'm so sorry.

Where in NH is your sis? I am minutes from NH and almost all of my family and Dh's family is there.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She's in Walpole - definitely in the woods! :biggrin:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marsha, I can't believe that! I'm so sorry for your sister! 

Alexandra


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.....I am so sorry to hear this. This is so tragic!!! Please tell her we care so much..................


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

This just brings tears to my eyes. This is too awful...how her family must be grieving.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! I am so sorry for your sis, so tragic. What did the pitbull's owners do or say? :angry:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

how awful, what a nightmare. God Bless your sister.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

How awful!! Your poor Sister and Ava!! :crying 2: Please let your sister know we are thinking about her.....


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This happened to my neighbors Yorkie too. The pit-bull jumped the three foot backyard fence and killed her Yorkie. Now she has a Miniture Schnauzer and a six foot fence instead. I don't remember what happened to the pit-bull. I don't think she was able to do anything about it. From what I remember, she chased off the dog, but by the time she got to the Yorkie, it was already gone. So sad... :bysmilie:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (chichi @ Oct 21 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842248


> Oh! I am so sorry for your sis, so tragic. What did the pitbull's owners do or say? :angry:[/B]


Don't know what they had to say - she filed a police report this morning. I don't know if the report covers Animal Control there as well, or if she will have to notify them also. 

Pit Bulls...I could go on a rant about this, but it would serve no purpose, and it certainly wouldn't bring tiny Ava back. My belief is they can be a loving dogs, and it's the OWNERS responsibility to see it is not aggressive/dangerous, and to correct any behavior issues. As you can see I live in a big city, I talk to people with different breeds, and have come to the conclusion they are clueless regarding training, and spay/neutering. The dogs are only as good as the owners knowledge and dedication to training. Many new parents of pups think it's "cute" to wrestle, and play tug with a pup. They don't know they are really training them to be aggressive, they don't consider the purchase of a breed specific book, they just don't THINK.

There are communities all around the country that have banned aggressive breed dogs. Too bad they can't ban ignorant dog owners.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a horrific thing to have happened. In Ontario, pit bulls are banned.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Oct 21 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842236


> Ava was afraid of everything, and her last moments of life were the most horrific. :smcry:[/B]



ohh no, that is sooo so sad. poor little baby. don't be afraid no more, in rainbowland all animals are friendly and good. 
rest in peace little sweet ava.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Tragedies like this are so upsetting. I'm sure they thought she was perfectly safe in her x-pen. 

I would be devastated as well my heart goes out to your sister. Poor little Ava doesn't have to be frightened anymore she's safe now.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a sad tragedy.......I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a sad story...I am so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG, how can that be :smcry: I am so sorry :smcry: your sister and bil will be my prayers, my heart breaks for them


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no Marsha, I'm so sorry to hear this. Praying for your sister and her hubby.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This breaks my heart. I am sending prayers for your sister and her family.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am so very sorry to read this :smcry:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: How very sad & tragic for little Ava & your sister. It always upsets me to find out about the terrible death of a tiny dog caused by other much larger breeds.My sympathies to your sister & BIL.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Marsha,
I am so sorry, how awful. :bysmilie: Please let your sister know she is in my thoughts and prayers.
My heart-felt condolences :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Marsha. Such a tragedy and a heartbreak. Please accept my condolences, to your sister and brother in law as well. You'll all be in my prayers.

My Mother is in Heaven. I put her in charge of all our babies. Don't worry.
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a terrible thing to happen, I am so very sorry for your sister and BIL.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Oct 21 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842261


> Pit Bulls...I could go on a rant about this, but it would serve no purpose, and it certainly wouldn't bring tiny Ava back. My belief is they can be a loving dogs, and it's the OWNERS responsibility to see it is not aggressive/dangerous, and to correct any behavior issues. As you can see I live in a big city, I talk to people with different breeds, and have come to the conclusion they are clueless regarding training, and spay/neutering. The dogs are only as good as the owners knowledge and dedication to training.[/B]


I am so terribly sorry to hear about your sister's loss! I always get cold and scared when I read about people losing their little dogs to accidents like this, because I cannot imagine how heartbreaking it would feel. I also agree with you that training is every owner's absolute responsibility, and that this responsibility increases in proportion to the risk factors for aggression--e.g., whether a breed has, historically, in many bloodlines, been bred for fighting prowess. My condolences.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry for her loss. Terrible.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My heart is crushed after reading this. I truly am so sorry that this happened to sweet Ava. Wishing your sister and family strength during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a tragic thing to happen. I am so very sorry for your sister's loss.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry..that's horrible  I just had someone from my hometown call me..their chihuahua was killed by a neighbor's rottweiler today...it was loose and came into their yard. Just horrible to hear these stories..one of my worst fears. I get so angry when I see people with their dogs running around off leash...I fear for the safety of the dog and for the safety of my dogs if the loose one chose to run up to and attack one of mine.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How awful, I'm so sorry for your sister's loss :smcry:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind condolences. I emailed her with this link along with my username/password in case she wanted to comment but not register on a Maltese site. I said this thread was for them and they should read it.

Apparently the owner has more then one pit- all are rescues. It (they) had to go through three other properties before it got to their yard. The police and AC are all one there - and would you believe they are giving the owner one more chance?? How ridiculous - what are they waiting for? to get some toddler playing in their yard? :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry your sister has had to endure this tragic experience! I know I can only half imagine the pain she is in. Please tell her I'm praying for her.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ava and my heart breaks for your sister. This has to be a nightmare for her as it was for Ava. I agree with the others, she's at the bridge and no longer afraid. Bless her heart, how sad. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this. How heartbreaking. :smcry: My heart goes out to your sister and BIL and prayers for Ava to find peace beyond. We hear these kinds of attacks happening too often and it's always the owner of the attacking dog who is careless, stupid or mean. They just think they know it all and put everyone at risk. I can't believe the Walpole police will give them a pass on this. There should be a petition or some sort of outcry. I'm sure this dog was not provoked by little Ava. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just heartbreaking! :smcry: I can't imagine how your sister must feel. No one should have to go through such a thing. I will definitely be praying for your sister and BIL. rayer: :grouphug: rayer::


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

As forementioned I gave my Sis the link to this thread, and she emailed me this: Thank you all for your kindness. 

"I have read the notes on the web site you sent, and appreciate everyone's kind words and good wishes. Please pass that on to everyone next time you are on line."


My sister is beside herself with guilt thinking she should have been out there with the fluff, but really thought she was safe in her xpen - but the pit probably would have attacked her. Since the pit is a rescue it's history isn't clear, but somewhere along the way it was trained to kill and was rewarded when it brought the kill home. The owner stated to police that on the occassions when the pit got loose it would kill small game and bring it home. After it killed my Sis' Yorkie, it brought it to it's owner. And the AC/police are giving it another chance??? :thmbdn:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is pretty disgusting that they are allowing more chances. The pit bull has no idea that it has done wrong, by the sound of it. For it to be allowed near other houses where there are children and little animals is ridiculous. In an apt. building if your dog barks, you have to move or find a new home for it. Sounds like this dog needs a big place in the country to live, where nobody lives near. 

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Oct 24 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843265


> As forementioned I gave my Sis the link to this thread, and she emailed me this: Thank you all for your kindness.
> 
> "I have read the notes on the web site you sent, and appreciate everyone's kind words and good wishes. Please pass that on to everyone next time you are on line."
> 
> ...


----------



## little paws (Jul 31, 2009)

This brings back the most horrific accident my Rudy had to go through just 1.5 years ago.
Rudy was mauled by a German Shepherd... Rudy's completely recovered, but I'd never forget the shock and the bloody scene... and his fallen piece skin, the size of your hand, of the 4 lb. dog. 
I'm truly sorry for your sister's loss.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Marsha, I am so sorry for your Sister. This is unforgivable and the owners should be prosecuted.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope your sister is coping well. I'm sorry her Ava had to cross the bridge earlier than anyone wanted. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

my goodness, I just read this. I'm deeply sorry for your sister's loss. 

I think the pitt's owner is the one who should be feeling guilty. it's scary to think that the AC/police are letting this dog free even with the owner admitting that he brings home small prey! I would think everyone in the neighborhood with a cat or dog or even a child should be equally upset as well.


----------

